# Forum Software upgrade



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago. 
Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone). 

You will be able to add photos or files to PM's. AND you will be able to edit PM's after sending.
But to me the best feature: "You can add users you don't like to your ignore list. You will then no longer see their topics. They will not be able to reply in your topics. And they will not be able to send you private messages."

I am so looking forward to this upgrade.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


You've always had the ability to ignore people.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


It sounds very good.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You've always had the ability to ignore people.


But some won't because then they won't have anything to complain about. 😉


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> But some won't because then they won't have anything to complain about. 😉


Exactly. Just like those who leave. They come back. People will get nosey and wonder what their ignored person it saying and un ignore. Wait for it. If I had d_fishy on ignore I wouldn't have been able to put up a stink about his recent posting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> But some won't because then they won't have anything to complain about. 😉


NRS.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


Me too. I like that I will be able to read on my mobile devices without having to expand the view - that was always annoying. Also the ability to mass unwatch topics is one I have been hoping for , for a long time.

As far as 'blocking' users - well I guess this will be a great feature for some. I wonder if some people will find themselves alone on the island ? :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Me too. I like that I will be able to read on my mobile devices without having to expand the view - that was always annoying. Also the ability to mass unwatch topics is one I have been hoping for , for a long time.
> 
> As far as 'blocking' users - well I guess this will be a great feature for some. I wonder if some people will find themselves alone on the island ? :lol:


I would love to see posts numbered. When someone responds to another and I'm not sure what is happening it's a lot of work to scroll back to the post being quoted to figure out what is going on. I did't ask for this so I can't complain.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have my list ready of people I will ignore!! The upgrades sound great!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> I have my list ready of people I will ignore!! The upgrades sound great!


You've always had that ability.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Terrific. :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i hope i can make my way thru all this..don't have I anything...or smart phone...just an OBAMA phone..JUST got on facebook...took me months to get use to the new Pinterest a couple of years ago...when we went from WindowsXP to Windows 7 it took me a whole month to sorta get it...took a lot of notes...still have to call youngest daughter....OH WELL life goes on....


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You've always had that ability.


But now I won't have to check the user name before I click on a topic...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome, much needed changes!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

knitnanny said:


> But now I won't have to check the user name before I click on a topic...


Yes that's so time consuming. Sorta like moving my stitches on a 48" needle. Sometimes it takes me days.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> knitnanny said:
> 
> 
> > But now I won't have to check the user name before I click on a topic...
> ...


How much time does it actually take for that eye movement to shift from left to right? snicker.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes that's so time consuming. Sorta like moving my stitches on a 48" needle. Sometimes it takes me days.


Actually I think its more a case of snark fests polluting vanilla flavored threads. I can understand that it would annoy people when their innocent threads land up in an attic corner. It will be interesting to see who gets blocked the most 
:twisted:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Actually I think its more a case of snark fests polluting vanilla flavored threads. I can understand that it would annoy people when their innocent threads land up in an attic corner. It will be interesting to see who gets blocked the most
> :twisted:


Shouldn't have made the Attic in the first place. Big panties would work. better.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Will it block all user names/trolls from an IP? So someone that is blocked/banned can't just keep registering with new user names?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> How much time does it actually take for that eye movement to shift from left to right? snicker.


The author is on the right hand side of the list. You don't even have to open the thread to see who the OP is. OMG.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> I would love to see posts numbered. When someone responds to another and I'm not sure what is happening it's a lot of work to scroll back to the post being quoted to figure out what is going on. I did't ask for this so I can't complain.


Actually, posts are numbered.
Go to any post, anywhere in a topic: On the top right, are an underline # sign and an underlined ^ sign.
Click on the ^ sign and you'll be taken back to the first post in that thread.
Hover your mouse over the # sign and in the bottom left you will see the number of (what I believe to be) the thread, and of the message. 
Unfortunately, I don't know how to make use of these numbers. I do know, that if I have a certain post within a thread on my screen, and I send a link of this post to someone else, they will be taken straight to the post, rather than to the first post in the thread. 
This post is "topicnum=404456&postnum=9125129" but I don't know how to make use of it to find the post back. Then again, how'd you keep track of all the numbers anyway...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> The author is on the right hand side of the list. You don't even have to open the thread to see who the OP is. OMG.


Some people just don't get it - it is just that simple. snicker. hehe

Edited my post to include picture of that fact. smile. wink.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Shouldn't have made the Attic in the first place. Big panties would work. better.


True , however I do think it was an attempt to control the madness without having to censor posts and threads. There was a lot of craziness going on for quite some time. It's impossible to please everyone and not everyone has your nerves of steel or self restraint :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> True , however I do think it was an attempt to control the madness without having to censor posts and threads. There was a lot of craziness going on for quite some time. It's impossible to please everyone and not everyone has your nerves of steel or self restraint :lol:


And so the whole forum has to be changed for them?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Will it block all user names/trolls from an IP? So someone that is blocked/banned can't just keep registering with new user names?


That is the ultimate answer rather than disrupting the rest of us to conform to the craziness. imo


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> That is the ultimate answer rather than disrupting the rest of us to conform to the craziness. imo


And it can be done. But again it all boils down to $$$$ follow the $$$$.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people just don't get it - it is just that simple. snicker. hehe


Well in my case, its the whole train smash analogy. "Not that interested but I am gonna look anyway."
Careful, you could be blocked for sniggering at people who don't know every inch of the forum software as you do :twisted: :lol:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And so the whole forum has to be changed for them?


No, like all software it has to be upgraded to conform to new standards. It is a PITA to read this forum on a mobile device and many do. I am all for progress.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> No, like all software it has to be upgraded to conform to new standards. It is a PITA to read this forum on a mobile device and many do. I am all for progress.


Not talking about devices. Talking about ignoring. There is software to ban IP's But then TPTB would lose $$$$$ Numbers is money members is money.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And it can be done. But again it all boils down to $$$$ follow the $$$$.


Its a choice for you too. The owner of this site never set out to create this forum out of the goodness of his heart. It was always a commercial venture. You can choose to support or not. :twisted:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Its a choice for you too. The owner of this site never set out to create this forum out of the goodness of his heart. It was always a commercial venture. You can choose to support or not. :twisted:


That's been my contention all along. When people understand that, and many don't, they'll see why things are run the way they are.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Not talking about devices. Talking about ignoring. There is software to ban IP's But then TPTB would lose $$$$$ Numbers is money members is money.


No forum admin will allow users to ban other users. people are too emotional to have that 'power'.

Well its a free market enterprise -whatever it takes to boost the turnover. Why should you care?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> And so the whole forum has to be changed for them?


No! There are other improvements as well. 
The other forum I'm on has been on the new format for a week or two now, and I like the new features. I think overall, it is an improvement over the current format.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *No forum admin will allow users to ban other users. people are too emotional to have that 'power'.*
> 
> Well its a free market enterprise -whatever it takes to boost the turnover. Why should you care?


Oh No? Feast your eyes --

Invite-Only Topics And Sections

To deal with trolls, we are going to try out invite-only topics (and maybe sections). Such topics would only allow posts from an established list of users. So that it wouldn't be possible for a troll to register new accounts just for the purpose of disrupting that particular topic. This is mostly planned for long-running topics with a limited number of established participating users.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EstherOne said:


> No! There are other improvements as well.
> The other forum I'm on has been on the new format for a week or two now, and I like the new features. I think overall, it is an improvement over the current format.


 I didn't say it was all bad. Indeed nothing is really bad about IMHO. It's just that you've always had the ability to ignore people. As for the PM's you can get a link to someone there if you want to.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's been my contention all along. When people understand that, and many don't, they'll see why things are run the way they are.


People don't care because they want to chat about knitting and post their pictures etc. It shouldn't matter how the place is run to the bulk of the population over here.

His 'house', his dollars.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> No forum admin will allow users to ban other users. people are too emotional to have that 'power'.
> 
> Well its a free market enterprise -whatever it takes to boost the turnover. Why should you care?


That's just it. I don't. Why do you care?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> People don't care because they want to chat about knitting and post their pictures etc. It shouldn't matter how the place is run to the bulk of the population over here.
> 
> His 'house', his dollars.


Exactly. So why change anything?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Oh No? Feast your eyes --
> 
> Invite-Only Topics And Sections
> 
> To deal with trolls, we are going to try out invite-only topics (and maybe sections). Such topics would only allow posts from an established list of users. So that it wouldn't be possible for a troll to register new accounts just for the purpose of disrupting that particular topic. This is mostly planned for long-running topics with a limited number of established participating users.


I read that too. He is making his life simpler after having to spend copious hours removing reported posts. I mean some people have a trigger finger when it comes to that report button! I don't have a problem with the invite only thing, it's life. People will always form their own cliques.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Exactly. So why change anything?


Progress.

Why so opposed to it?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> *No forum admin will allow users to ban other users. people are too emotional to have that 'power'.*
> 
> Well its a free market enterprise -whatever it takes to boost the turnover. Why should you care?





galaxycraft said:


> Oh No? Feast your eyes --
> 
> Invite-Only Topics And Sections
> 
> To deal with trolls, we are going to try out invite-only topics (and maybe sections). Such topics would only allow posts from an established list of users. So that it wouldn't be possible for a troll to register new accounts just for the purpose of disrupting that particular topic. This is mostly planned for long-running topics with a limited number of established participating users.





dijewe said:


> I read that too. He is making his life simpler after having to spend copious hours removing reported posts. I mean some people have a trigger finger when it comes to that report button! *I don't have a problem with the invite only thing, it's life. People will always form their own cliques*.


I see contradictions here on what you are saying.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I see contradictions here on what you are saying.


how? Users will be able to block users from their posts. They won't be able to block IP addresses. There's a big difference.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> how? Users will be able to block users from their posts. They won't be able to block IP addresses. There's a big difference.


It is really as simple as this -- you say no forum admin would give a member the power to 'ban' anyone -- but yet you agree for the invite only which does in fact 'ban' members of their choosing from participating in conversations whatever they may be.
There are threads that have been going on for months, but not everything in that thread stays on the original topic throughout those months -- other things of interest are discussed.
Some don't like Joey or Designer and others from even participating in political threads -- it is called censorship to give the participants of such threads the power to 'ban' Joey, Designer, and even the others if they so choose because they are having a bad day and don't agree with the posters views.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> It is really as simple as this -- you say no forum admin would give a member the power to 'ban' anyone -- but yet you agree for the invite only which does in fact 'ban' members of their choosing.


They are not banning as that term implies from the site in general.

Invitation implies that only certain members will be invited to participate, just like being invited to a party. Who wants gate crashers at their party especially when they have a reputation of being a snark?

They could always extend an invite if they want you to participate. If you were banned, that wouldn't be able to happen


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I will agree to disagree --- imo - it is segregation and censorship.

happy crafting


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> It is really as simple as this -- you say no forum admin would give a member the power to 'ban' anyone -- but yet you agree for the invite only which does in fact 'ban' members of their choosing from participating in conversations whatever they may be.
> There are threads that have been going on for months, but not everything in that thread stays on the original topic throughout those months -- other things of interest are discussed.
> Some don't like Joey or Designer and others from even participating in political threads -- it is called censorship to give the participants of such threads the power to 'ban' Joey, Designer, and even the others if they so choose because they are having a bad day and don't agree with the posters views.


Can you hear the PP...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I will agree to disagree --- imo - it is segregation and censorship.
> 
> happy crafting


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Go ahead report me.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That's just it. I don't. Why do you care?


Well I care because I would like to read KP on my other devices without having to fight with the views. The new controls make no difference to me. If I am not invited to a thread, then so what, I move to another.

You have been the one complaining about the new features, right?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Go ahead report me.


Nah not from me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Well I care because I would like to read KP on my other devices without having to fight with the views. The new controls make no difference to me. If I am not invited to a thread, then so what, I move to another.
> 
> You have been the one complaining about the new features, right?


I am simply stating that you have always had the ability to ignore someone . You can call it anything you like. I have no other issues with the new stuff. I don't like being controlled. Do you?

How will limiting people on a thread help recruit and keep memebers. If I"m a new member and people ban me from their thread do I really want to be here. Many will just read and not join if they see that happening. And you do know you can read others if you don't sign in usually. If I don't log in the site won't know I'm here and all the content should be visible to me then.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I will agree to disagree --- imo - it is segregation and censorship.
> 
> happy crafting


It is I guess and I am sure there are many who will embrace it. Makes no difference to me in the end. the site is free for me to read but I don't spend half the amount of time here as you do, so it's not that big of deal for me.

Whatever Ostrich finds necessary to control the masses, that's his business.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> It is I guess and I am sure there are many who will embrace it. Makes no difference to me in the end. the site is free for me to read but I don't spend half the amount of time here as you do, so it's not that big of deal for me.
> 
> Whatever Ostrich finds necessary to control the masses, that's his business.


I've never disputed that fact. But there are other ways of doing the same thing. Do you want him to hold your hand when you eat your lunch too.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I am simply stating that you have always had the ability to ignore someone . You can call it anything you like. I have no other issues with the new stuff. I don't like being controlled. Do you?
> 
> How will limiting people on a thread help recruit and keep memebers. If I"m a new member and people ban me from their thread do I really want to be here. Many will just read and not join if they see that happening. And you do know you can read others if you don't sign in usually. If I don't log in the site won't know I'm here and all the content should be visible to me then.


Of course I don't like being controlled and I don't allow myself to be. KP is not my life. It is simply a past time I indulge in for a couple of minutes a day.

Recruiting members is not really the money maker. It's the page views with the unsolicited ads that matter whether you log in or not. The login featured is simply a benefit for a community who actually want to interact.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

O.K. I am confused about the invite issue. Who is doing the invite to topics?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Of course I don't like being controlled and I don't allow myself to be. KP is not my life. It is simply a past time I indulge in for a couple of minutes a day.
> 
> Recruiting members is not really the money maker. It's the page views with the unsolicited ads that matter whether you log in or not. The login featured is simply a benefit for a community who actually want to interact.


PPPFFFTT most of us have adblocker.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Punkin51 said:


> O.K. I am confused about the invite issue. Who is doing the invite to topics?


Probably the OP.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I've never disputed that fact. But there are other ways of doing the same thing. Do you want him to hold your hand when you eat your lunch too.


Some people like to be told what to do. I am not one of them but I don't expect everyone to be like me either.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Some people like to be told what to do. I am not one of them but I don't expect everyone to be like me either.


And you watch they'll complain about that too. NRS.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> PPPFFFTT most of us have adblocker.


Which is exactly why he doesn't like us to use it. One of the members here was wrapped on the knuckles for promoting it. Not everyone does though.

read this http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-does-adblock-plus-make-money/ to find out how this works.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I love the idea of adding Pictures to a PM , and being able edit a PM after it's sent.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Which is exactly why he doesn't like us to use it. One of the members here was wrapped on the knuckles for promoting it. Not everyone does though.
> 
> read this http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-does-adblock-plus-make-money/ to find out how this works.


Well not until they ask about the ads. that is.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> NRS.


"NRS" ???


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I love the idea of adding Pictures to a PM , and being able edit a PM after it's sent.


me too!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It'll be interesting - probably much under the breath cursing will go on. Speaking for myself, I'll curse out loud if I get in a tangle. :lol: 
Wouldn't we all love to see who is blocking who?? I'd pay for that privelege :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tdorminey said:


> "NRS" ???


New rope syndrome.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You've always had the ability to ignore people.


But not to wipe them out of existence on your feed.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> But not to wipe them out of existence on your feed.


And who do you know that will do that. As soon as there is a ruckus they will unignore.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> And who do you know that will do that. As soon as there is a ruckus they will unignore.


Me.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I honestly feel that this is where we talk knitting and the forums are for everything else. I don't know the people on these forums but because I don't know I was raised to be polite and respect other people's opinions even if they don't respect yours. No matter what I have the ability to read or not to read. It is so easy to click onto the next topic. If people don't respond to the crap that will be lonely poster.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I especially like the "troll control" part. Wonder how long it will take the more special trolls to figure out how to squirm back in.


----------



## kristpin (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I especially like the "troll control" part. Wonder how long it will take the more special trolls to figure out how to squirm back in.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> No! There are other improvements as well.
> The other forum I'm on has been on the new format for a week or two now, and I like the new features. I think overall, it is an improvement over the current format.


There are a lot of improvements that will be helpful.

But, I think WindingRoad is afraid no one will listen to her anymore. I'm sure she will be on many "ignore" lists.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I am simply stating that you have always had the ability to ignore someone . You can call it anything you like. I have no other issues with the new stuff. I don't like being controlled. Do you?
> 
> How will limiting people on a thread help recruit and keep memebers. If I"m a new member and people ban me from their thread do I really want to be here. Many will just read and not join if they see that happening. And you do know you can read others if you don't sign in usually. If I don't log in the site won't know I'm here and all the content should be visible to me then.


They will only ban you if you are rude to them. Hint, Hint


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


What forum are you on that uses the same software?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

lostarts said:


> What forum are you on that uses the same software?


It's a photography forum.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

lostarts said:


> What forum are you on that uses the same software?


I think it is called 'ugly hedgehog'.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Just took a peek, it looks cleaner and easier to use.
Thanks for the info


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> I think it is called 'ugly hedgehog'.


OMG

WHAT BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You can go to that help page and read about the new settings and such.
I am sure once installed here Admin will post a similar Help Topic posting.
Will have to play around with it once it is implemented here on this forum.

I stated earlier about the top favorite posts for the day being before the forum sections - well that is adjustable in new settings.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

For those of you who would rather do things the easy way, here's the link:

http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

lostarts said:


> For those of you who would rather do things the easy way, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.uglyhedgehog.com/


Sorry folks, just as I was typing my previous post, the phone rang and since I was expecting a rather important call, I just quickly hit the "Send" button and went to answer the phone. 
But yes, it is indeed the Ugly Hedge Hog site.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I especially like the "troll control" part. Wonder how long it will take the more special trolls to figure out how to squirm back in.


The trolls can still come and we'll still have to weed them out. Look how long it too to convince people that AK was a troll?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Progress.
> 
> Why so opposed to it?


How is it progress? When you've had the ability to ignore all along? I've complained several times up until the der_fishy Nazi thread nothing has ever come of my complaints.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> The trolls can still come and we'll still have to weed them out. Look how long it too to convince people that AK was a troll?


I'm still not convinced.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I'm still not convinced.


Me, either.

I saw a lot of ugly posts by some trolls.

For all I know, Amy may have done something wrong or impolite, but I couldn't find it.

But _EVRY_ thread on this site had ugly, ugly stuff posted by the trolls for more than a week.

They jumped on anybody and everybody they didn't recognize, claiming that they were Amy in disguise. They probably alienated a bunch of new members and gave the whole forum a bad name.

I don't know what was happening, but the only people _I_ saw dong anything wrong were the trolls.

I'm embarrassed to be on the same forum with them. The only thing that saves it all is the many wonderful people on here.

BTW, I have a list of the trolls.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Me, either.
> 
> I saw a lot of ugly posts by some trolls.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Exactly. Just like those who leave. They come back. People will get nosey and wonder what their ignored person it saying and un ignore. Wait for it. If I had d_fishy on ignore I wouldn't have been able to put up a stink about his recent posting.


I personally think it will be fine. People don't have to use it. Some will, some won't. We are adults and know the pros and cons. There are people who spend their time baiting others, they might possibly be put on ignore, who knows. There have been situations recently where it was a way to avoid much unpleasantness. I doubt I will use it but I think it might sometimes work well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I love the idea of adding Pictures to a PM , and being able edit a PM after it's sent.


me too! I understand that you can edit it BEFORE it is picked up, not afterwards.

Sometimes there is a long wait between posting a message and the person you send it to answering. I like it that we will be able to send pictures. There are lots of things that are very positive.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jvallas said:


> :thumbup:


It sounds as if the troll situation might be better controlled. I think they are talking about those who drop in for a day and insult those on the forum immediately but have no history there. I hope they can stop people who use more than one avatar every week to cause problems. not sure about that though.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> It's a photography forum.


http://www.uglyhedgehog.com

It has been up and running for a couple of weeks. It looks different and might take a little while to find our way around. There is a topic on the workshop where we will give instructions as to how to easily adapt to the changes once they are on here. Three or four very knowledgeable kp members are going to help us. It will stay there to help new members find their way around.

One thing that I am happy about all the sections are together - you just have to visit them. So our workshop section will be there just as main and pictures and chit chat etc are. ALL of the sections will be listed just not on the home page. It is an excellent idea I think.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Me, either.
> 
> I saw a lot of ugly posts by some trolls.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: "They jumped on anybody and everybody they didn't recognize claiming that they were Amy in disguise. They probably alienated a bunch of new members and gave the whole forum a bad name." :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Me, either.
> 
> I saw a lot of ugly posts by some trolls.
> 
> ...


Obviously you didn't read, look hard enough or they just went over your head to see her snarky, mean, and belittling posts. She after having her account disabled by Admin keeps returning under many, many different user names. All you had to do was read the posts to know it was her. So most "new members" weren't really new they were AmyKnits in a very poor disguise.

Then we had the case of a member giving a secondary account to someone who had also been banned from the forum, and then same member creating yet another account attempting to pass herself off as Amy.

I'm sorry you felt embarrassed, but when Amy and her group of minions aren't around spreading their own special brand of crap the forum is a very nice place.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Will it block all user names/trolls from an IP? So someone that is blocked/banned can't just keep registering with new user names?


It sounds as if they have a way of keeping track of those who jump in and start nastiness. I am not sure but it was discussed and I understood that that situation will be under control. They are the ones that should be blocked . Hard to pick them out when they post though. I would think it has something to do with their Isp number? as well as the possibsility of sorting them out over time. It will be interesting to see how much that is controlled. I haven't seen much lately but then have been busy.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Me, either.
> 
> I saw a lot of ugly posts by some trolls.
> 
> ...


Many of her posts are still in her disabled account. Maybe sometime when you have a lot of time you could read some of them. If that doesn't convince you nothing or nobody ever will.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Many of her posts are still in her disabled account. Maybe sometime when you have a lot of time you could read some of them. If that doesn't convince you nothing or nobody ever will.


 Thing is the nastiest of them is gone and lost forever unless someone screen shot them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Thing is the nastiest of them is gone and lost forever unless someone screen shot them.


Oh I just went there and didn't even get to page 2. They are there if someone has a open mind.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Obviously you didn't read, look hard enough or they just went over your head to see her snarky, mean, and belittling posts. She after having her account disabled by Admin keeps returning under many, many different user names. All you had to do was read the posts to know it was her. So most "new members" weren't really new they were AmyKnits in a very poor disguise.
> 
> Then we had the case of a member giving a secondary account to someone who had also been banned from the forum, and then same member creating yet another account attempting to pass herself off as Amy.
> 
> I'm sorry you felt embarrassed, but when Amy and her group of minions aren't around spreading their own special brand of crap the forum is a very nice place.


I started looking after the account was disabled. I can only assume that admin removed all of it.

I went through pages of her posts. I found some posts where she disagreed with someone about something politely. I've done the same myself. People post stuff that is just not true, out of ignorance.

I also found places where others were attacking her and she was trying to defend herself.

I assume admin removed all of the bad stuff.

There have been some trolls that have nothing to do with knitting and fiber arts and have posted nasty stuff for a few hours and gotten kicked off.

What I was talking about were people who were regulars here, and who are still regulars here.

I'm not saying their reaction was wrong, but I spent about 5 hours looking for anything bad by Amy and couldn't find it. I went through the 4 pages of her most recent posts and couldn't find it. The troll's venom was up there and current for at least a week and a half, and it was _everywhere_. And if you can understand English, it wouldn't have gone over your head.

I still can only assume that she must've done something, but I have no idea what.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I started looking after the account was disabled. I can only assume that admin removed all of it.
> 
> I went through pages of her posts. I found some posts where she disagreed with someone about something politely. I've done the same myself. People post stuff that is just not true, out of ignorance.
> 
> ...


I wish someone who has better screen shots than I do of some of the deleted screeds of AK would post them ... or maybe just wait until the upgrade is done and then post them in PMs to you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And who do you know that will do that. As soon as there is a ruckus they will unignore.


How would they even know there was a ruckus, if they're not able to read the posts? I guess we have to wait and see exactly how the new software works.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> There are a lot of improvements that will be helpful.
> 
> But, I think WindingRoad is afraid no one will listen to her anymore. I'm sure she will be on many "ignore" lists.


I'm certain she'll never be on my 'ignore' list, assuming I bother with that button at all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> ... BTW, I have a list of the trolls.


Care to share that list?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Which is exactly why he doesn't like us to use it. One of the members here was wrapped on the knuckles for promoting it. Not everyone does though.
> 
> read this http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-does-adblock-plus-make-money/ to find out how this works.


That was a very interesting read. Thank you for finding and posting it.

When I was reading the pages at UHH on my tablet or smart phone, I wasn't nearly as bothered by the ads as when I didn't have AdBlock+ on my laptop. What drove me to install it was the out-of-sight at the bottom of the page videos that would blare their spiel while I was trying to read at the top of the page. I found those outrageous!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> But some won't because then they won't have anything to complain about. 😉


Snort!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Actually I think its more a case of snark fests polluting vanilla flavored threads. I can understand that it would annoy people when their innocent threads land up in an attic corner. *It will be interesting to see who gets blocked the most*
> :twisted:


It _would_ be interesting, but somehow I doubt the Admin will add that statistic to the homepage. I wish he would though!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Will it block all user names/trolls from an IP? So someone that is blocked/banned can't just keep registering with new user names?


I'm sure they'll still be popping back in to stir as before. Once identified, _then_ you can 'ignore' the interloper.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> PPPFFFTT most of us have adblocker.


I'm willing to bet that not most KPers have it, or would know how to find it or install it. That's another statistic I wish the Ostrich would publish on the homepage, but it'll never happen.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Care to share that list?


I don't think I really want to post a list of the trolls I've found.

First, I may not have found all of them.

Second, they're all still on KP.

Third, they might not be happy with me for posting their names in this context.

But I'm keeping the list for my own information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I don't think I really want to post a list of the trolls I've found.
> 
> First, I may not have found all of them.
> 
> ...


OK. Then can you answer this query? Is my name on that nefarious list?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. Then can you answer this query? Is my name on that nefarious list?


No. Your name is _NOT_ on that list.

I found a place in the middle of all the trashing by other people where you said something like "Well, she wasn't very nice to me."

That's not being a troll. That's having an opinion about something someone else said.

I don't always agree with everything everybody on here says. There was a post by someone asking about pet peeves, and she said hers was people who say that you can make a cast on less tight by casting on over two needles. That one keeps going because it's half true. It's true for systems that cast on with one strand, but it will only make a long-tail cast on stay just as tight while simultaneously making it look sloppy. That also hits a nerve with me.

But I don't feel I need to be nasty about it. I do want to explain why that's not always true, though.

On the subject of being on that list, there's something Amy's detractors complain about that I'm not guilty of, but I probably sound guilty of.

I'm 72, which means I've had a lot of time to do a lot of things. A lot of the things I've done are totally outrageous. I've already told someone about something I've done and had to work really hard not to laugh because I can hear what I'm saying, and it sounds so unbelievable even to me, and I was there and did it. I've had a large group of people get mad at me because they didn't believe I'd done what I've done, and had a friend standing next to me almost in tears while she was saying quietly "I watched her do it!"

I do sometimes say I've done a lot of whacked-out things because I have. But I really did do them.

My avatar, BTW, is an old one from sometime in the early '80s. I look a lot more like an old lady now.

I learned to crochet when I was 5, and learned to knit when I was 20. That means I've been knitting for 52 years. I learned to spin in 1988, which means I've been spinning for 28 years. I started doing some dyeing soon after I learned to spin, but have only used acid dyes because I have so many allergies. I do a lot of craft things, too, but I had a head start on that because I have been a professional artist all my life.

See? Outrageous!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

lostarts said:


> No. Your name is _NOT_ on that list.
> 
> I found a place in the middle of all the trashing by other people where you said something like "Well, she wasn't very nice to me."
> 
> ...


Not outrageous, interesting. I know what you mean about not being believed. I'm sometimes afraid to say things for fear of being criticized, mainly because I've had so many jobs and in several different countries. I've worked as a nurse in a Special Care Baby Unit and later with children with physical disabilities and learning difficulties, but then I know I've mentioned that I've worked in data security, information governance and as a proof reader, as an IT helpdesk manager, and I'm a qualified IT trainer, to mention only a few, so people tend to think I'm away with the fairies.

So tell us about your outrageous adventures. I for one, will believe you and I'll love reading about them.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Not outrageous, interesting. I know what you mean about not being believed. I'm sometimes afraid to say things for fear of being criticized, mainly because I've had so many jobs and in several different countries. I've worked as a nurse in a Special Care Baby Unit and later with children with physical disabilities and learning difficulties, but then I know I've mentioned that I've worked in data security, information governance and as a proof reader, as an IT helpdesk manager, and I'm a qualified IT trainer, to mention only a few, so people tend to think I'm away with the fairies.
> 
> So tell us about your outrageous adventures. I for one, will believe you and I'll love reading about them.


That's probably a story (or more likely, many stories) for another thread.

But you can read my blog here:

http://jam2day.blogspot.com/

There are a lot of knitting adventures in with the science fiction, movies, and other stuff.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope this is compatible for Kindle Fire cos I am taking mine on holiday.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

gee I thought most on this site were mature What happened to ust ignore


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wish someone who has better screen shots than I do of some of the deleted screeds of AK would post them ... or maybe just wait until the upgrade is done and then post them in PMs to you.


I have them but I refuse to re-hash the whole 4 years of the troll known as AK.
But I will say this --- AK had indeed invaded a polite on-going pictures topic just to slam one member's knitting projects which at the same time slammed the charity.
Yes I have that and yes it was deleted.

Some will just not let that troll known as AK die --- she is already dead in the minds of many here --- let it stay buried. There was no reason to bring her up again -- even here.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Both my brothers crewed on a tall ship in the '70's so I'll believe any tall ship stories...


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

albie said:


> i hope i can make my way thru all this..don't have I anything...or smart phone...just an OBAMA phone..JUST got on facebook...took me months to get use to the new Pinterest a couple of years ago...when we went from WindowsXP to Windows 7 it took me a whole month to sorta get it...took a lot of notes...still have to call youngest daughter....OH WELL life goes on....


Being in Canada...I see you have "an OBAMA phone" Might I ask...what is that? lol


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

lostarts said:


> I started looking after the account was disabled. I can only assume that admin removed all of it.
> 
> I went through pages of her posts. I found some posts where she disagreed with someone about something politely. I've done the same myself. People post stuff that is just not true, out of ignorance.
> 
> ...


Admin did not remove all of the bad stuff. I'm not going to dig for it now but I know it still exists. Amy made a very crass comment about finding a photo of me nude (doesn't exist) and drunk and how my breasts are hanging to my knees, she insists that everyone who disagrees with her is "elderly". That doesn't sound so bad, except I went through a double mastectomy when I was in my 20's! She accused one member of having 5 children from 5 different fathers, other members of having filthy homes, making fun of others who have special needs children.

Before you accuse others of attacking her, you should know the full story. Pretending to be a doctor, making the most ridiculous claims about her life, were nothing in comparison to her making fun of children with special needs. There are still screen shots of where she was particularly nasty to a member over a little preemie hat. A hat knitted for donation to a preemie unit! She berated another member over a homeless relative, another over a grown son that was hospitalized and taunted that member wanting to know if he had committed suicide yet. Nothing was off limits when it came to her snark, not disabled children, not a cute little hat, not an ill relative and not a cancer survivor! You might think otherwise if the shoe were on the other foot.

On top of all of that she posted photographs from the blogs of others trying to claim items that they had knitted as her own. One of them came here after finding out about it. She also accused an Etsy store owner of selling copies of copyrighted patterns, one problem the store owner was the designer of the patterns. That store owner had to come to KP and have the post removed and she still doesn't know how many sales she lost over that false accusation.

Need I go on?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> She berated another member over a homeless relative, *another over a grown son that was hospitalized and taunted that member wanting to know if he had committed suicide yet. *


Ah yes, that one would be me. lostarts, it's all true. We can't make this stuff up and there are too many of us that witnessed it happening.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Going to my happy place .... rehashing it is bringing to mind all the other instances of the troll and I don't want to go there.
All I will say is it is true.
Peace to the victims of that troll.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I left the site twice because of it, came back only after she was gone.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cah said:


> Ah yes, that one would be me. lostarts, it's all true. We can't make this stuff up and there are too many of us that witnessed it happening.


cah, my apologies as I couldn't remember exactly who it was that she pulled that one on. I just remember that she did it and I sat here in complete shock. It was one of her more disgusting displays of depravity. At the time I was so outraged I knew better than to respond to her or I would end up banned. One of my oldest and dearest friends had lost her oldest son to suicide (he was a well known performer in Chicago). The outpouring of love and support to my friend was amazing. I just couldn't wrap my head around Amy's words, I still can't.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Going to my happy place .... rehashing it is bringing to mind all the other instances of the troll and I don't want to go there.
> All I will say is it is true.
> Peace to the victims of that troll.


Sorry, GC. But sometimes one's got to do what one's gotta do. For me this was one of those times.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I have them but I refuse to re-hash the whole 4 years of the troll known as AK.
> 
> I remember her (AK) in earlier days. Her unpleasant comments to kpers who just wanted help to their knitting problems was not forgotten by me.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Sorry, GC. But sometimes one's got to do what one's gotta do. For me this was one of those times.


It is alright - no need to apologize. {hugs}


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!

Sounds like a great upgrade!! Thanks for telling us!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Regards

Andy


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> cah, my apologies as I couldn't remember exactly who it was that she pulled that one on. I just remember that she did it and I sat here in complete shock. It was one of her more disgusting displays of depravity. At the time I was so outraged I knew better than to respond to her or I would end up banned. One of my oldest and dearest friends had lost her oldest son to suicide (he was a well known performer in Chicago). The outpouring of love and support to my friend was amazing. I just couldn't wrap my head around Amy's words, I still can't.


No apology necessary Rocky! I consider the source. At the time, we had that incident under control and still do, so it didn't quite hit me the way she wanted. That was but one classic example of her evil nature.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Sorry, GC. But sometimes one's got to do what one's gotta do. For me this was one of those times.


I'm right with you! Tired of hearing how Amy only defended herself against attacks, by those who did not see the horrible things that she said. I doubt they would have enjoyed being on the receiving end of that sharp tongue of hers. When she decided that disabled children, those battling health issues, etc. were fair game, she sealed her own fate. I don't wish her any ill will, just lots of knots in her yarn and may she and her children never know tragedy or illness.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.

I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great upgrade!! Thanks for telling us!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


And another t. Calling names and belittling on someone elses' post, but yet gets PO'd when just a comment of distastefulness is thought and commented about his post topics.
Watch for it .............


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I especially like the change in posting a thumbnail instead of a full quote. Some of the posts being quoted are quite long and the full quote is not necessary.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

dijewe said:


> Progress.
> 
> Why so opposed to it?


Surely its obvious why? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks lostarts for reviving the dead. - Not .....
Could have talked trolls without the specifics and the debates all over again of what the troll did or didn't do.
Will see how long until this is sent to the attic.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Andy- you might quite possibly lose a lot of replies to some of your posts. Who knows people here and there might turn you off. That way those who do, won't have to read insulting posts like the above.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


So you approve of the things she said about the children of members? Children who are not members? You approve of her making fun of those children, of those who have battled health issues? No one is driven mad. Believe what you want but explain to me why it was appropriate for her to comment on the mental health of another members son in such a crass fashion?

She felt the need to create fanciful tales about her personal life, that's one thing. When she opted to create fanciful tales about others, that's a whole different level of depravity.

Just like this fisherman person who regularly insults others who disagree with him, calling them members of a coven and suffering from mental illness. Two peas in a pod if you ask me.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

yourmother306 said:


> There are a lot of improvements that will be helpful.
> 
> But, I think WindingRoad is afraid no one will listen to her anymore. I'm sure she will be on many "ignore" lists.


You hit the nail on the head!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

I can think of a few who will hit the ignore list of many and Winding Road isn't one of them.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I can think of a few who will hit the ignore list of many and Winding Road isn't one of them.


Me as well. In fact there's already 2 in this thread.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I'm right with you! Tired of hearing how Amy only defended herself against attacks, by those who did not see the horrible things that she said. I doubt they would have enjoyed being on the receiving end of that sharp tongue of hers. When she decided that disabled children, those battling health issues, etc. were fair game, she sealed her own fate. I don't wish her any ill will, just lots of knots in her yarn and may she and her children never know tragedy or illness.


She also blatantly and relentlessly picked on a member for perceived insecurities from childhood, then went on to make fun of her job.

I have some screenshots but they don't tell the story in it's entirety. Like GC, I'd like to keep AK buried.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Me as well. In fact there's already 2 in this thread.


I know of 1 for sure, though I already ignore him.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Me as well. In fact there's already 2 in this thread.


At least 2!


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Admin did not remove all of the bad stuff. I'm not going to dig for it now but I know it still exists. Amy made a very crass comment about finding a photo of me nude (doesn't exist) and drunk and how my breasts are hanging to my knees, she insists that everyone who disagrees with her is "elderly". That doesn't sound so bad, except I went through a double mastectomy when I was in my 20's! She accused one member of having 5 children from 5 different fathers, other members of having filthy homes, making fun of others who have special needs children.
> 
> Before you accuse others of attacking her, you should know the full story. Pretending to be a doctor, making the most ridiculous claims about her life, were nothing in comparison to her making fun of children with special needs. There are still screen shots of where she was particularly nasty to a member over a little preemie hat. A hat knitted for donation to a preemie unit! She berated another member over a homeless relative, another over a grown son that was hospitalized and taunted that member wanting to know if he had committed suicide yet. Nothing was off limits when it came to her snark, not disabled children, not a cute little hat, not an ill relative and not a cancer survivor! You might think otherwise if the shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> ...


I once defended AK because she seemed to be getting picked on...but now after reading all this stuff, I know better and had no idea what a nasty person she really is! Thanks for the eye opener!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Me as well. In fact there's already 2 in this thread.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I will agree to disagree --- imo - it is segregation and censorship.
> 
> happy crafting


I see your point and agree. I will try almost anything--once. I do have limits as to how much I will tolerate, though. If I don't like something, I avoid it, and that's the risk Admin is taking here. That's not a problem unless large numbers of us lose interest in the forum for the reasons you state above. I far prefer to leave topics or not by my own choice.....


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> I know of 1 for sure, though I already ignore him.


He can take a flying fling in a rolling piece of pastry as far as I'm concerned. Why admin puts up with him is a wonder to me, with his constant name calling and juvenile double spaced posts full of smilies. Reminds me of a teenage girl, not an adult man. He wastes more real estate, on this forum, than anyone.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> He can take a flying fling in a rolling piece of pastry as far as I'm concerned. Why admin puts up with him is a wonder to me, with his constant name calling and juvenile double spaced posts full of smilies. Reminds me of a teenage girl, not an adult man. He wastes more real estate, on this forum, than anyone.


He's probably the reason Admin had to put in truncated "quote reply" software in the upgrade.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

loriadams said:


> He's probably the reason Admin had to put in truncated "quote reply" software in the upgrade.


I can think of a few others :XD:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I really do not like change but maybe this new format will be better, still have to be convinced. 

After reading all the posts about AK I went to her profile to see what she had posted lately only to discover her account has been deactivated. Was this by her choice or was she ousted? I don't know anything about her personally but did find several things she posted to be contradictory. And she claimed to be a Dr.? Pregnant?


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a 72year old electronically challenged knitter who has learned so much from so many of you! As long as I can continue to read your tips and expert answers, see your wonderful handiwork, and offer a prayer for someone who is having a rough time I will embrace the changes and hope to master them! Thank you all for making me glad I picked up my knitting needles after they had been packed away for many years.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Andy- you might quite possibly lose a lot of replies to some of your posts. Who knows people here and there might turn you off. That way those who do, won't have to read insulting posts like the above.


Greetings, Shirley! I have to comment that, as a lifelong people-watcher, it continues to boggle my mind that some don't ever learn that their social skills need some work. For many it seems to be that the thrill of making shocking comments outweighs the desire to have good friends. It does garner a lot of attention, mostly negative, and that seems a bit desperate to me.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I see several posts that state we can block certain people already. How can we do this, I can't seem to find that option anyplace.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I see several posts that state we can block certain people already. How can we do this, I can't seem to find that option anyplace.


It's not that you can block people now, but you can ignore them by not reading their posts.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

spinlouet said:


> I see several posts that state we can block certain people already. How can we do this, I can't seem to find that option anyplace.


The new upgrade hasn't been activated yet. Amy was/is not a doctor. Just one of her fanciful tales. She was a beautician when she was young, a stay at home mom for about 30 years then "recreated" herself during a 4 month absence from KP.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Great, waiting patiently.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

kponsw said:


> It's not that you can block people now, but you can ignore them by not reading their posts.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


Do you belong to Uglehedgehog?


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Andy- you might quite possibly lose a lot of replies to some of your posts. Who knows people here and there might turn you off. That way those who do, won't have to read insulting posts like the above.


What I said was (and you quoted it!!):-* "I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!"*

Now if you are not a member of that "group", why would you be so worried......???

You react as though you are one of them and I named you!!! I assume that you are not such a member, and I also mentioned NO names.....specifically, also not yours!!!

But its the absolute truth as I see it!!

I am really very happy at shortly being able to "turn off" certain members posts, on my topics, as many others have already mentioned as well...its something that I feel will make KP a better and nicer place for all concerned, assuming I understood the way it works correctly!!!

Remember, I have not insulted or mentioned anyone by name!!!

Also, as I have mentioned many, many times, certain types of people "out" themselves here for example, with no help or influence from anyone else, so there is rarely a need to name them directly!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: therefore I don't and I didn't!!

I hope you understand better now where I am coming from.

Have a great day

Andy

PS. Do turn me off as soon as you can, from posting on anything you write, I would be most grateful t for that. I promise also, in return the same favour as soon as its made available, OK? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> He can take a flying fling in a rolling piece of pastry as far as I'm concerned. Why admin puts up with him is a wonder to me, with his constant name calling and juvenile double spaced posts full of smilies. Reminds me of a teenage girl, not an adult man. He wastes more real estate, on this forum, than anyone.


Admin likes me!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I like Admin too!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> New rope syndrome.


I hate to sound stupid, but what is "new rope syndrome"?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> Obviously you didn't read, look hard enough or they just went over your head to see her snarky, mean, and belittling posts. She after having her account disabled by Admin keeps returning under many, many different user names. All you had to do was read the posts to know it was her. So most "new members" weren't really new they were AmyKnits in a very poor disguise.
> 
> Then we had the case of a member giving a secondary account to someone who had also been banned from the forum, and then same member creating yet another account attempting to pass herself off as Amy.
> 
> I'm sorry you felt embarrassed, but when Amy and her group of minions aren't around spreading their own special brand of crap the forum is a very nice place.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just to let you know, she was almost taken to court by a KP member - that's how bad she got.



lostarts said:


> I started looking after the account was disabled. I can only assume that admin removed all of it.
> 
> I went through pages of her posts. I found some posts where she disagreed with someone about something politely. I've done the same myself. People post stuff that is just not true, out of ignorance.
> 
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You are so wrong.



Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gina said:


> I hate to sound stupid, but what is "new rope syndrome"?


Reference to people who would complain if you hanged them with a new rope.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> Andy- you might quite possibly lose a lot of replies to some of your posts. Who knows people here and there might turn you off. That way those who do, won't have to read insulting posts like the above.


Actually no one will be able to turn anyone off, though that has an appealing ring to it, or "program" anyone. You just won't see their posts. I particularly like the truncating of quoted posts, so that hopefully no one, can alter a quote.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> You are so wrong.


Of course she is and has been for a long time now. She saw what she wanted to see, not what was actually going on.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Of course she is and has been for a long time now. She saw what she wanted to see, not what was actually going on.


I've found that to be the case with most of YKW's minions. Although there have been some that once shown some of the garbage have had a change of mind.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I apologize.

I don't know how I missed whatever she did, but I managed it.

I knew, or at least guessed, that I didn't have the whole story.

I still don't have the whole story and it's been deleted, and I'd rather forget it.

I'm sorry I commented on it at all.

But I am looking forward to the upgrade.

Wish it had all the buttons under the post like Ravelry does, like agree, disagree, like, love, etc.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wish someone who has better screen shots than I do of some of the deleted screeds of AK would post them ... or maybe just wait until the upgrade is done and then post them in PMs to you.


I have one- the one about the Charlie Brown hat. It was just plain mean.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay, really dumb here but what is YKW?



cindye6556 said:


> I've found that to be the case with most of YKW's minions. Although there have been some that once shown some of the garbage have had a change of mind.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't usually like change. But, this may be better for me since I have a smart phone, which I don't care for, but my husband does like his. Susan


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> Okay, really dumb here but what is YKW?


'You Know Who' -- person they are talking about had requested that no one ever say her name again, so YKW was used instead. She called them the jealous old biddies. Well, that and a lot of other nasty names.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Okay, really dumb here but what is YKW?


Not what, but who. AmyKnits, and at least a dozen other aliases she pulled out after being banned from the forum. 
We use the YKW because she forbid us from using her name.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great upgrade!! Thanks for telling us!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I am on the fence regarding the new upgrade. I have posted a negative reply to several things in the past, and there is always some smarty pants who will tell me I don't have to read that post, or person. That is ridiculous because by the time I realize they are being rude, nasty or mean, I have already read most if not all of the post. Of course, I ignore their posts as I come to them for that day. If things get too out of hand, I get out, ignore all, and return another day.

As for Andy, I have found his posts about knit or crochet to be helpful and knowledgable. I have posted him a few times and got good replies back. I am not excusing his bad manners, though, when he joins in on a "snark" session.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jaygee28 said:


> I am on the fence regarding the new upgrade. I have posted a negative reply to several things in the past, and there is always some smarty pants who will tell me I don't have to read that post, or person. That is ridiculous because by the time I realize they are being rude, nasty or mean, I have already read most if not all of the post. Of course, I ignore their posts as I come to them for that day. If things get too out of hand, I get out, ignore all, and return another day.
> 
> As for Andy, I have found his posts about knit or crochet to be helpful and knowledgable. I have posted him a few times and got good replies back. I am not excusing his bad manners, though, when he joins in on a "snark" session.


What has Andy posted about knitting or crocheting? I'm curious as I have never encountered a post of his where he actually posted any knowledge about knitting or crocheting. A few posts regarding knitting machines but I recall none that evidence knowledge or experience in knitting or crocheting. Perhaps you could point me to a few.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't see the notice but I always like upgrades. New things to learn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> I just saw the banner with the announcement that the software is going to be upgraded in a few days.
> I belong to another forum that uses the same software - it was upgraded a week or two ago.
> Yes, it takes a few minutes to get used to it - but it is a major improvement. Especially for those among us who use tablets and/or smartphones to read the messages. (This from readers on the other forum, I don't have a smartphone).
> 
> ...


That is good to hear. I think there are some good new things happening there.

I really like the fact that we can correct the pm's until they are picked from what I was told as well as the fact that we can download pictures on to the pms. That is a great change.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Greetings, Shirley! I have to comment that, as a lifelong people-watcher, it continues to boggle my mind that some don't ever learn that their social skills need some work. For many it seems to be that the thrill of making shocking comments outweighs the desire to have good friends. It does garner a lot of attention, mostly negative, and that seems a bit desperate to me.


It is sad - I agree. I haven't talked to you for ages. How are you doing? I hope everything is going well for you.

I am doing okay.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

It was in admins announcement that attachments (photos) will be able to be added to private messages. I'm pretty sure that all who read the announcement saw that.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> 'You Know Who' -- person they are talking about had requested that no one ever say her name again, so YKW was used instead. She called them the jealous old biddies. Well, that and a lot of other nasty names.


You Know Who!

Just like Voldemort!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The Ignore option is all KP needed to make it perfect, IMHO. There have been several times that I wished I could just delete a poster so I didn't have to put up with their meanness to other members.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You've always had that ability.


so true.

wonder if there will be anything to be able to delete PM, so when on for example page 5 and you delete a message it won't take you back to the top of page 1.

maybe other crafts will also include being able to de-stash, so much that many other crafts so many do that might be interested. Time to de-stash it all.

Probably just a matter of adjustment to a new format, might take time but probably benefit those now using other devices other than a computer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

loriadams said:


> He's probably the reason Admin had to put in truncated "quote reply" software in the upgrade.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> What has Andy posted about knitting or crocheting? I'm curious as I have never encountered a post of his where he actually posted any knowledge about knitting or crocheting. A few posts regarding knitting machines but I recall none that evidence knowledge or experience in knitting or crocheting. Perhaps you could point me to a few.


I was under the impression that he did not knit or crochet. I've never seen him answer any of the questions in Main, or any of the chatty type threads, such as "How old were you when you learned?" or "Favorite Yarn?". Maybe he'll return and clear this up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I can think of a few who will hit the ignore list of many and Winding Road isn't one of them.


That's for sure!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> ... So tell us about your outrageous adventures. I for one, will believe you and I'll love reading about them.


Me, too!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

reborn knitter said:


> I am a 72year old electronically challenged knitter who has learned so much from so many of you! As long as I can continue to read your tips and expert answers, see your wonderful handiwork, and offer a prayer for someone who is having a rough time I will embrace the changes and hope to master them! Thank you all for making me glad I picked up my knitting needles after they had been packed away for many years.


I like your phrase, 'electronically challenged'! It's a job and a half trying to make the assorted 'devices' do what they're supposed to do!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Reference to people who would complain if you hanged them with a new rope.


Thanks. I was wondering too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Actually no one will be able to turn anyone off, though that has an appealing ring to it, or "program" anyone. You just won't see their posts. I particularly like the truncating of quoted posts, so that hopefully no one, can alter a quote.


I believe you'll still be able to copy/paste the entire quoted post, if you're trying to 'save' it from eventual deletion when the troll's posts are zeroed.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cah said:


> I was under the impression that he did not knit or crochet. I've never seen him answer any of the questions in Main, or any of the chatty type threads, such as "How old were you when you learned?" or "Favorite Yarn?". Maybe he'll return and clear this up.


jaygee28 posted this on page 11 of this topic: "As for Andy, I have found his posts about knit or crochet to be helpful and knowledgable. I have posted him a few times and got good replies back. I am not excusing his bad manners, though, when he joins in on a "snark" session."

I too have never seen him post anything about actual knowledge of knitting/crocheting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> Okay, really dumb here but what is YKW?


Once upon a time - last August or so? - AmyKnits was very upset that people were discussing her on topics she hadn't begun - topics that she chased down to see what who was saying about her. She demanded that no one mention her name. She demanded that no one discuss her. Well, being humans, discussions of a person cannot be stopped. However, the use of her name was easily enough left unmentioned, replaced by You Know Who, or sometimes less polite terms - depending of the level of anger of the poster.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


Can you post a link to what I said. If you can't you should be quiet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spinlouet said:


> I really do not like change but maybe this new format will be better, still have to be convinced.
> 
> After reading all the posts about AK I went to her profile to see what she had posted lately only to discover her account has been deactivated. Was this by her choice or was she ousted? I don't know anything about her personally but did find several things she posted to be contradictory. And she claimed to be a Dr.? Pregnant?


It was Admin's call to deactivate her account. It was done while some KPers were actively reading and posting on one of her topics and while she was in mid-meltdown. Suddenly, poof! Topic deleted and account deactivated. So far as anyone knows, it's the first account deactivated. There are a few others who've been 'suspended', or 'banned'. So far, no user account can be totally deleted, not even when it is known that the person is deceased. On a too regular basis, trolls get reported and all or many of their posts are deleted; their name remains anyway.

Contradictions?? You bet! On one of her early profiles, she listed 'writing' as her first interest. In one of her early posts, she boasted of being a good liar. It would seem she was writing her masterpiece on the pages of KP. I wouldn't pay a penny for it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kponsw said:


> It's not that you can block people now, but you can ignore them by not reading their posts.


Always have been able to.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> What I said was (and you quoted it!!):-* "I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!"*
> 
> Now if you are not a member of that "group", why would you be so worried......???
> 
> ...


You've just been reported for excessive use of icons.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's for sure!!


I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> Will it block all user names/trolls from an IP? So someone that is blocked/banned can't just keep registering with new user names?


NO


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


OK now you're making me laugh :XD: :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

EstherOne said:


> Actually, posts are numbered.
> Go to any post, anywhere in a topic: On the top right, are an underline # sign and an underlined ^ sign.
> Click on the ^ sign and you'll be taken back to the first post in that thread.
> Hover your mouse over the # sign and in the bottom left you will see the number of (what I believe to be) the thread, and of the message.
> ...


^ takes me back to the first post on this page. I'm talking about my post having a number so when you reply as a quote. I can go back to your post and follow the thread.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Oh No? Feast your eyes --
> 
> Invite-Only Topics And Sections
> 
> To deal with trolls, we are going to try out invite-only topics (and maybe sections). Such topics would only allow posts from an established list of users. So that it wouldn't be possible for a troll to register new accounts just for the purpose of disrupting that particular topic. This is mostly planned for long-running topics with a limited number of established participating users.


How will new people ever get their foot in the door if I don't know their names.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I especially like the "troll control" part. Wonder how long it will take the more special trolls to figure out how to squirm back in.


Ok you start a thread and you block, Joe B. Alice M, Janice L and then Suzy Q shows up. She a troll but she wasn't here when you started your thread. So you didn't block her. Now she shows up in your thread. What do you do. Well you let her post of awhile you go on vaca for 2 weeks and come back to find your thread in the Attic ripped to shreds. Tell me one more time how will blocking some people on your thread stop a new troll from entering it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You've just been reported for excessive use of icons.


:shock: Can we do that? Report for excessive use of icons/smilies???? I'll scroll back and do that right away!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Every time I go to KP now, I hope I'll find the new interface.

It hasn't happened so far.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


I've read you on the 2AATTUML, but not on "people from away". Please, let me read that when you post it? Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Can we do that? Report for excessive use of icons/smilies???? I'll scroll back and do that right away!!


It was done to GC.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Every time I go to KP now, I hope I'll find the new interface.
> 
> It hasn't happened so far.


Hold onto your hat

KP forum software will be upgraded in the *next few days.* You can read more here.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Ok you start a thread and you block, Joe B. Alice M, Janice L and then Suzy Q shows up. She a troll but she wasn't here when you started your thread. So you didn't block her. Now she shows up in your thread. What do you do. Well you let her post of awhile you go on vaca for 2 weeks and come back to find your thread in the Attic ripped to shreds. Tell me one more time how will blocking some people on your thread stop a new troll from entering it.


It won't, but - if your topic is an invite-only topic - the troll won't be able to crash your party.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've read you on the 2AATTUML, but not on "people from away". Please, let me read that when you post it? Thank you.


Already posted and got upbraided. I live in Maine you live in Canada. You're from away. I rarely lie.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It won't, but - if your topic is an invite-only topic - the troll won't be able to crash your party.


But you don't know the new person is a troll at the beginning and you go away on holiday for two weeks. The way I read it you can block certain people or you can have invite only. If you don't know my name you can't block me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Already posted and got upbraided. I live in Maine you live in Canada. You're from away. I rarely lie.


So, for people born and raised in Maine, anyone from anywhere else is 'from away'? 
That sounds like the folks in Newfounland and in Prince Edward Island. One poor guy my daughter met while she was working in Charlottetown had the misfortune to have been the result of a complicated pregnancy. He was actually born in Nova Scotia, since the hospital there was better equipped at that time to deal with the complications. It didn't matter that both his parents were born and raised in P.E.I. and that he'd never set foot off the island after his birth. He was always spoken of as 'from away'; it rankled!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> OK now you're making me laugh :XD: :XD:


And I ban all DPN users, 2 circulars, 9 inch and 12 inch. I'd let the 40" circ lady in. You know who you are. And then all the new people would think 2AATTUML is the only way to make socks. I could create a new wave.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> But you don't know the new person is a troll at the beginning and you go away on holiday for two weeks. The way I read it you can block certain people or you can have invite only. If you don't know my name you can't block me.


You scenarios are quite accurate. You can block 'undesirables to you that you dislike' - but you can not stop the troll. You can report the troll issue at the first notice of it to admin. then I suspect once you identify said troll you can block that name. But as you say, it has happened quite often when trolls just get a new id and start all over again --- so our block list will certainly be as large as ________ in no time (fill in the blank with whatever you please). So in reality as I see it -- it still falls on Admin to take care of the troll issues.
We can handle the personality conflicts and dislikes through the block system.

But I bet some people are missing something that hasn't been brought up yet (That I know of).
Many people will block because they perceive nastiness, even if it were to be only a handful of posts. I can sternly state my displeasure about something and then help the next 100 people with whatever and then be stern again because I see an injustice. But in the end - it will be their loss if they choose to be so petty about minor things.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, for people born and raised in Maine, anyone from anywhere else is 'from away'?
> That sounds like the folks in Newfounland and in Prince Edward Island. One poor guy my daughter met while she was working in Charlottetown had the misfortune to have been the result of a complicated pregnancy. He was actually born in Nova Scotia, since the hospital there was better equipped at that time to deal with the complications. It didn't matter that both his parents were born and raised in P.E.I. and that he'd never set foot off the island after his birth. He was always spoken of as 'from away'; it rankled!


If your mother is pregnant and she goes shopping in tax free NH and you are born there then you are from away. Maine tried to pass a law several many years ago that said after you had been here for X number of years you could call yourself a Mainah. It didn't pass. End of story.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

WindingRoad said:


> If your mother is pregnant and she goes shopping in tax free NH and you are born there then you are from away. Maine tried to pass a law several many years ago that said after you had been here for X number of years you could call yourself a Mainah. It didn't pass. End of story.


How much money was spent trying to pass this law? Whatever it was was too much and a waste. I've lived in 5 different states, where I live now, is home, for the time being.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How much money was spent trying to pass this law? *Whatever it was was too much and a waste.* I've lived in 5 different states, where I live now, is home, for the time being.


:thumbup:

"Lived in" ... How long must one reside to have 'lived in' a place?? 
Does a string of juvenile summers and school vacations in D.C. count as 'living in'? 
Does a series of three-month stays in one place count? 
Do such things only count after age 18, 21, or whenever one definitively left home??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> And I ban all DPN users, 2 circulars, 9 inch and 12 inch. I'd let the 40" circ lady in. You know who you are. And then all the new people would think 2AATTUML is the only way to make socks. I could create a new wave.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Now you've got me laughing too!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> You scenarios are quite accurate. You can block 'undesirables to you that you dislike' - but you can not stop the troll. You can report the troll issue at the first notice of it to admin. then I suspect once you identify said troll you can block that name. But as you say, it has happened quite often when trolls just get a new id and start all over again --- so our block list will certainly be as large as ________ in no time (fill in the blank with whatever you please). So in reality as I see it -- it still falls on Admin to take care of the troll issues.
> We can handle the personality conflicts and dislikes through the block system.
> 
> But I bet some people are missing something that hasn't been brought up yet (That I know of).
> Many people will block because they perceive nastiness, even if it were to be only a handful of posts. I can sternly state my displeasure about something and then help the next 100 people with whatever and then be stern again because I see an injustice. But in the end - it will be their loss if they choose to be so petty about minor things.


You and I didn't "get along" when I first came here. We even discussed it very briefly. And yet here we are today. I've come up stern with many only to help them later on. Many have changed their mind about me once they got to know me better.

I think the thing that it will do is stop many good debates. The libs will block all the Republicans. That's censorship. I was on a thread a couple of weeks ago and was asked to leave several times. Just because I was poking my stick. So now people can have their debates without debate. I see it as a free for all. One day you're in the next you're out. I can go back to saying Hilary voted for the Iraqi war. WOOOOTTTT. I can have my own thread and whoever disagrees with me I can throw them out. Power to the peeps. I say.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dijewe said:


> Hold onto your hat
> 
> KP forum software will be upgraded in the *next few days.* You can read more here.


Old news.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How much money was spent trying to pass this law? Whatever it was was too much and a waste. I've lived in 5 different states, where I live now, is home, for the time being.


I've no idea. It failed. Have you lived in Maine?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How much money was spent trying to pass this law? Whatever it was was too much and a waste. I've lived in 5 different states, where I live now, is home, for the time being.


Will Colorado let you call yourself a Coloradian?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> How much money was spent trying to pass this law? Whatever it was was too much and a waste. I've lived in 5 different states, where I live now, is home, for the time being.


This is not about you living in Maine it's about Maine pride. We don't let others from away call themselves Mainahs. We just don't. They don't have to like it. We don't care. If you want to be a Mainah you had to be born if you weren't take it up with your parents. Mainahs are becoming a rare breed. Would you want someone to call your Cocker Spaniel a German Shepard just because he's been living in Germany?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> This is not about you living in Maine it's about Maine pride. We don't let others from away call themselves Mainahs. We just don't. They don't have to like it. We don't care. If you want to be a Mainah you had to be born if you weren't take it up with your parents. Mainahs are becoming a rare breed. Would you want someone to call your Cocker Spaniel a German Shepard just because he's been living in Germany?


I'll always consider myself a Californian even though I've lived in Colorado for 20 years 😜. If you move to Utah, I will call you a Crutahan.

My ShihTzu half-breed was NOT made in China!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I'll always consider myself a Californian even though I've lived in Colorado for 20 years 😜. If you move to Utah, I will call you a Crutahan.
> 
> My ShihTzu half-breed was NOT made in China!


Were you born in California?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Were you born in California?


Yes. My mother was too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Yes. My mother was too.


Then you can call yourself a Californian. Just as I can call myself a Mainah. My sons can also although they don't broadcast the fact. When they are older they might change their minds. And when we get a Chili's...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


:XD: :XD: WR, I will have to join you in the discussion about 2AATTUML socks! Just learned how to do them last weekend. I'm hooked!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> And I ban all DPN users, 2 circulars, 9 inch and 12 inch. I'd let the 40" circ lady in. You know who you are. And then all the new people would think 2AATTUML is the only way to make socks. I could create a new wave.


Alright by me! I didn't get the sock knitting craze. Tried the 12". Didn't illicit any form of sock knitting love. 2 Circulars - same. BFD. DPNs? Ah, NOT.

Then I saw the light!!! :!: Knitting buddy taught me 2AATTUML. :idea: :idea: AWE INSPIRING! The world was righted on its axis! I have found nirvana!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Will Colorado let you call yourself a Coloradian?


As long as I live and pay taxes in Quebec, I qualify for the label of Quebecker. I do _not_ qualify as 'pure laine', because I cannot trace my lineage back to the original French settlers in New France.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as I live and pay taxes in Quebec, I qualify for the label of Quebecker. I do _not_ qualify as 'pure laine', because I cannot trace my lineage back to the original French settlers in New France.


I think some of the Maine pride has to do with us being part of Massachusetts in colonial times.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

lostarts said:


> You Know Who!
> 
> Just like Voldemort!


Oh, no--- He who shall Not be Named!!!! You did it now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Oh, no--- He who shall Not be Named!!!! You did it now.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Ok you start a thread and you block, Joe B. Alice M, Janice L and then Suzy Q shows up. She a troll but she wasn't here when you started your thread. So you didn't block her. Now she shows up in your thread. What do you do. Well you let her post of awhile you go on vaca for 2 weeks and come back to find your thread in the Attic ripped to shreds. Tell me one more time how will blocking some people on your thread stop a new troll from entering it.


I personally will not block anyone. It is entertaining for me to read the nastier comments. Until someone makes one directed at me, then of course it hurts my feelings. ThenI have to create a new ID and come back and ATTACK. Oh, wait- that wasn't me. Never mind.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> I'll always consider myself a Californian even though I've lived in Colorado for 20 years 😜. If you move to Utah, I will call you a Crutahan.
> 
> My ShihTzu half-breed was NOT made in China!


I'm surprised TPTB haven't taken away the EB numbers. Someone thought those were offensive.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm surprised TPTB haven't taken away the EB numbers. Someone thought those were offensive.


Wherever those complaints were lodged must've been filed in the round file.

Here ya go!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> I personally will not block anyone. It is entertaining for me to read the nastier comments. Until someone makes one directed at me, then of course it hurts my feelings. ThenI have to create a new ID and come back and ATTACK. Oh, wait- that wasn't me. Never mind.


Heh heh heh...

😏😏😏😏😏😏😏😏😏


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Even though I've lived in Colorado for the last 10 years I'll always consider myself a Floridian.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I must be strange. Born and raised (most of my first decade anyway) in NYC. Teens in north-central Massachusetts. Back to NYC upon reaching the age of majority (18 there and then). Here in Montreal since the age of 24. I consider myself a citizen of this planet, despite what my passports say.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm surprised TPTB haven't taken away the EB numbers. Someone thought those were offensive.


Hmm ... is there anyone _now_ who thinks that?


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I must admit, I am not very computer literate, so I do hope I will be able to navigate around it

I love this site

Di


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dribla said:


> I must admit, I am not very computer literate, so I do hope I will be able to navigate around it
> 
> I love this site
> 
> Di


It should be very easy and painless.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> "Lived in" ... How long must one reside to have 'lived in' a place??
> Does a string of juvenile summers and school vacations in D.C. count as 'living in'?
> ...


Every state I've lived in, I have been a full time resident with the shortest length of time being 6 years in Virginia and the longest 25 years in Illinois.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> The "Let's Get Amy" show was like watching the movie "The Birds". At first, there was only a few as WR said once "Five or six of us and others chime in" following and snarking at everything she posted. The pecking increased and as she began swatting back, the bloodletting really took off. With all the repeats of what she said to offend, but what was said by the birds that brought on her attacks was left out. If you read only her comments, you don't get the whole picture.
> 
> I do not know what was going on in her personal life, but it appears she was driven quiet mad and the birds tormented her all the way.


Interesting post, many thanks!

I have personally never seen anything in any of AK's posts as some here "describe", but never "show".......for some reason, even though some claim they "saved" the posts!!

I simply give her the benefit of the doubt, I feel that is the only human thing to do.

Knowing just how rude some of the people here can be for obviously no sane reason at all, I am not surprised she left once they started on her.....

I also welcome the fact that we can apparently, with the new software update, stop such people posting in our topics, that is going to be really useful for many here......

I also see it as being a really positive step by Admin....it will dramatically improve KP for the many. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Regards

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You've just been reported for excessive use of icons.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Its FUN!!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> I personally will not block anyone. It is entertaining for me to read the nastier comments. Until someone makes one directed at me, then of course it hurts my feelings. ThenI have to create a new ID and come back and ATTACK. Oh, wait- that wasn't me. Never mind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lostarts said:


> You Know Who!
> 
> Just like Voldemort!


A bit harsh. What am I saying?? :shock: 
Perfect comparison :XD:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I just might have a nice chat with myself. And ban all of ya from my topics. I will go on and on about 2AATTUML socks, people from away, and possibly throw in 2, count them 2, two syllable words. :XD:


Aw, let us in :-( :lol: :lol: 
Please don't report my excessive use of smilies. I can't 'talk' without them.....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I personally will not block anyone. It is entertaining for me to read the nastier comments. Until someone makes one directed at me, then of course it hurts my feelings. ThenI have to create a new ID and come back and ATTACK. Oh, wait- that wasn't me. Never mind.


Ah, but perhaps you're double bluffing - there's been a lot of that going around. Tell me, are you a synchronised swimmer or a doctor?? :XD:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hmm ... is there anyone _now_ who thinks that?


I'm sure there are but some are so timid they can't/won't express themselves but they sure do know how to tattle.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Every state I've lived in, I have been a full time resident with the shortest length of time being 6 years in Virginia and the longest 25 years in Illinois.


OMG it's not about residency. It's about pride. Pure and simple. Pure unadulterated Pride. That's all. And the Mass people eat it up. They don't want to be from a hick state. They have Boston, the Red Sox,and the Patriots. He don't even have a hockey team anymore, even after we remodeled the building. OMG did you have your humor bone removed. See if they still have in lying around and demand they put it back. Please.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> Interesting post, many thanks!
> 
> I have personally never seen anything in any of AK's posts as some here "describe", but never "show".......for some reason, even though some claim they "saved" the posts!!
> 
> ...


From forum rules. Has been shown to you many times, yet you still persist in claiming she left of her own free will.
*

This website is private property. Administration reserves the right to disable any user account at our own discretion without prior notice at any time and for any reason. While this is usually a measure of the last resort, we disclaim any and all responsibility for your inability to use this website due to disabled account.
User name: AmyKnits
User title (?): account disabled
Status: offline
*


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> From forum rules. Has been shown to you many times, yet you still persist in claiming she left of her own free will.
> This website is private property. Administration reserves the right to disable any user account at our own discretion without prior notice at any time and for any reason. While this is usually a measure of the last resort, we disclaim any and all responsibility for your inability to use this website due to disabled account.
> User name: AmyKnits
> User title (?): account disabled
> Status: offline


You still miss the point I made sometime ago, that nobody has addressed up to now, simply because the ONLY one who can clear it up, if he/she wishes to, is Admin.

I will not believe anyone else, that is my right (everyone's right on KP! and in this world generally I feel), I will not allow myself to be dictated to, never ever have, never ever will!!

I know you mean well, but what you and a few others here write about AK, simply changes nothing in my eyes.....     

I believe sincerely that most people in this world are basically really nice and pleasant. Also, all the posts I ever read from AK were fine, just some of the replies were exceedingly suspect.....

Some say here that the bad stuff was erased, but Admin has remained quiet, also, some of the replies from others should also have been erased, but were not, assuming that anything was erased for a moment!!!

If Admin feels a need to clear this up further, he/she will do it, if not they won't....till then I can happily wait!!

So I am staying with an open mind on the subject, nobody, with apparently an "axe to grind" will convince me otherwise, other than Admin of course....

Also, there are several brave people here on KP who obviously liked AK, so it was a "two way street" so to say!!!

Under the laws of most civilized countries, you are innocent till proven guilty.....what I saw was "Lynch" Justice!! Not nice at all.....

Regards and have a great day, I know I will!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> You still miss the point I made sometime ago, that nobody has addressed up to now, simply because the ONLY one who can clear it up, if he/she wishes to, is Admin.
> 
> I will not believe anyone else, that is my right (everyone's right on KP! and in this world generally I feel), I will not allow myself to be dictated to, never ever have, never ever will!!
> 
> ...


You can lecture til the cows come home. You're still wrong.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> You can lecture til the cows come home. You're still wrong.


Miz Minnie and Chocolate have come home, and they're still in agreement with most folks here. Even they have grown tired of Andy's 💩💩💩💩


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Miz Minnie and Chocolate have come home, and they're still in agreement with most folks here. Even they have grown tired of Andy's 💩💩💩💩


I wonder ( but not much) why he seems to think he needs a special reply from ADMIN. SMS???? Again rears it's ugly head.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder ( but not much) why he seems to think he needs a special reply from ADMIN. SMS???? Again rears it's ugly head.


For the same reasoning as - example -- will not believe a traffic citation from speeding and being pulled over .. nah, not going to belief it until the court tells him he has to pay the fine and finding it out it is a true citation from the warrant for his arrest for non-payment or a no show. Pfft.
Such a life. There are people in the world like that.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I wonder ( but not much) why he seems to think he needs a special reply from ADMIN. SMS???? Again rears it's ugly head.


Because it would be coming from a "male authority figure" maybe? You know we're just a bunch of dumb women.

ETA: if the gods themselves came down and whispered the answer in his ear he still wouldn't believe.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Because it would be coming from a "male authority figure" maybe? You know we're just a bunch of dumb women.


I actually don't think he has much respect for them either. He's not being a model citizen for them....


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You can lecture til the cows come home. You're still wrong.


I have posted basically the same post, in reply to "statements" from others who "know".......but want me to think badly of AK.....

As I have said before, if Admin wants to clear it up he/she will.....

It appears that they don't!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you asked Admin yourself for a statement? If you are SO interested that I get FULLY informed!     

But I suspect that the LAST person you want a "statement" from is Admin, or that is how it appears to me!!

But your talking directly to Admin might be the best way to get your (and others here) "statements" ratified (how appropriate?  )......

But until proven by Admin otherwise, I will simply believe that she was not at fault, innocent till proven guilty!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I also think the same for you by the way!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Andy


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I have posted basically the same post, in reply to "statements" from others who "know".......but want me to think badly of AK.....
> 
> As I have said before, if Admin wants to clear it up he/she will.....
> 
> ...


I don't have to ask them. I can read.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Ah, but perhaps you're double bluffing - there's been a lot of that going around. Tell me, are you a synchronised swimmer or a doctor?? :XD:


That was so yesterday---- I am now running for President ( unopposed).


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> That was so yesterday---- I am now running for President ( unopposed).


What is your platform?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What is your platform?


No delegates; one person, one vote. No more taxes on any fibers; in fact there will be a HUGE tax break for anyone who can make their own clothes. Free medical care if you are doing anything to contribute to the well- being of the world. People who do the hands- on work get the highest wages. I could go on, but do I have your vote so far?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!



der_fisherman said:


> I have posted basically the same post, in reply to "statements" from others who "know".......but want me to think badly of AK.....
> 
> As I have said before, if Admin wants to clear it up he/she will.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> I have posted basically the same post, in reply to "statements" from others who "know".......but want me to think badly of AK.....
> 
> As I have said before, if Admin wants to clear it up he/she will.....
> 
> ...


Watch this space, Andy.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunty M said:


> Watch this space, Andy.


Watch it for what?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cah said:


> Watch it for what?


just helping to stir is all .. not worth your key stroke.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You can lecture til the cows come home. You're still wrong.


You should have taken English at school, you appear to not know (very surprisingly) what a lecture is.....

I stated my viewpoint on how most people are kind and friendly, which has been my experience generally.....I also stated that I had seen nothing bad from AK, only from the people who attacked her....I still have seen nothing reliable that tells me different....

If you want to get Admin involved, I will believe him/her, but no one else here with maybe a vested interest in twisting the truth.

That is not a lecture, but you might see it as one!!! I cannot help you if it is so, you simply have to live with the misunderstanding, not I!! :? :? :? :? :? :?

Have a great day.

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cah said:


> Watch it for what?


Probably some more unreliable information from someone who might still want to badmouth someone who is long gone!!

Hearsay is all we get!!

Regards and thanks for your kind comment.

Andy


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

der_fisherman said:


> You should have taken English at school, you appear to not know (very surprisingly) what a lecture is.....
> 
> I stated my viewpoint on how most people are kind and friendly, which has been my experience generally.....I also stated that I had seen nothing bad from AK, only from the people who attacked her....I still have seen nothing reliable that tells me different....
> 
> ...


You should have as well. It's _ "You should have taken English * in* school._


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> You should have taken English at school, you appear to not know (very surprisingly) what a lecture is.....
> 
> I stated my viewpoint on how most people are kind and friendly, which has been my experience generally.....I also stated that I had seen nothing bad from AK, only from the people who attacked her....I still have seen nothing reliable that tells me different....
> 
> ...


You should have stuck with German.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> You should have taken English at school, you appear to not know (very surprisingly) what a lecture is.....
> 
> I stated my viewpoint on how most people are kind and friendly, which has been my experience generally.....I also stated that I had seen nothing bad from AK, only from the people who attacked her....I still have seen nothing reliable that tells me different....
> 
> ...


Maybe you didn't see any of Amy's remarks as rude because you have similar ways of expressing yourselves. Your intention is not to be rude and condescending, but are often seen as that way. So was Amy. When I read some of her posts ( not all) I often though she sounded like she was talking down to people. You come off sounding the same way ( to me). Others did not see them that way at all.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Maybe you didn't see any of Amy's remarks as rude because you have similar ways of expressing yourselves. Your intention is not to be rude and condescending, but are often seen as that way. So was Amy. When I read some of her posts ( not all) I often though she sounded like she was talking down to people. You come off sounding the same way ( to me). Others did not see them that way at all.


He mostly talks down to women and those he has perceived to be what he has named, incorrectly of course, the coven. If we had that kind of power, he would have been long gone and hard to find. No such luck.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> He mostly talks down to women and those he has perceived to be what he has named, incorrectly of course, the coven. If we had that kind of power, he would have been long gone and hard to find. No such luck.


I know; I have no idea why he is even on this site- never talks about crochet or knitting. He is mostly interested in Amy and 'the coven'. Very strange and stalkerish to me!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I know; I have no idea why he is even on this site- never talks about crochet or knitting. He is mostly interested in Amy and 'the coven'. Very strange and stalkerish to me!


He even asked recently if anyone knew how to get in touch with YKW. That one really had me wondering WTH.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> He even asked recently if anyone knew how to get in touch with YKW. That one really had me wondering WTH.


I wonder if he is on any other sites that are 75% women? And I think he and Amy know how to keep in touch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> No delegates; one person, one vote. No more taxes on any fibers; in fact there will be a HUGE tax break for anyone who can make their own clothes. Free medical care if you are doing anything to contribute to the well- being of the world. People who do the hands- on work get the highest wages. I could go on, but *do I have your vote so far?*


Yes, ma'am!!! :thumbup:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

cindye6556 said:


> You should have as well. It's _ "You should have taken English * in* school._


You speak American, I don't!! I also don't write it either....

Remember, there are over the years, more and more differences between the two languages......probably some will blame TV.

I personally think TV is doing a good job of spreading the word (literally :lol: ) between the two countries, so that we can still communicate......

But being overly picky just shows your darker side.......

I learnt (proper) English at a school just north of London UK., and French, though its got quite rusty, but gets me through when required. My School Latin is still an occasional help, though I tend to check it up on line as well....just to be safe!!

I learnt Portuguese in the RN, so as to work as an occasional interpreter. I then, some years later, moved to Germany and literally picked up German while working, no schooling.....it took me about 3 weeks to get to not need the dictionary for every sentence.

Of all the languages I have learnt, Germany is definitely the most difficult, with 3 ways to say "you", English is SO simple in comparison.....

Today I can read and fully understand even "Legal" German, that my German wife has sometimes problems with!!!

So, as I never learnt American fully, I do sometimes make mistakes when writing on US websites.

I sincerely hope that my incorrect American did not spoil your enjoyment of the English language here!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a good day with your languages!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy

PS. This post might be correctly termed to be more of a lecture than previous ones, just so that you understand the differences better!!!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> You should have stuck with German.


I stick with all my languages!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Its funny, but German is the one I have had no schooling in and its the most difficult of the all ones I have picked up over the years!!!!

Andy


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> Maybe you didn't see any of Amy's remarks as rude because you have similar ways of expressing yourselves. Your intention is not to be rude and condescending, but are often seen as that way. So was Amy. When I read some of her posts ( not all) I often though she sounded like she was talking down to people. You come off sounding the same way ( to me). Others did not see them that way at all.


You actually describe your own comments accurately, rude and condescending!!

But at least you have given several of us here a good reason to laugh and laughing is very healthy I am told!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do laugh with us too please?

So many thanks for that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> You should have as well. It's _ "You should have taken English * in* school._


You should have taken English at school is also correct for people who speak English as opposed to people who speak Americanised English. Perhaps you would like a cheque to retyre your ute before you retire for the night.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

"Of all the languages I have learnt, Germany is definitely the most difficult, with 3 ways to say "you", English is SO simple in comparison....."

Germany is a country, German is the language. Russian is a bit more difficult, as are oriental languages.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> "Of all the languages I have learnt, Germany is definitely the most difficult, with 3 ways to say "you", English is SO simple in comparison....."
> 
> Germany is a country, German is the language. Russian is a bit more difficult, as are oriental languages.


I bet you shouted out with "childish glee" when you saw that error of mine!!!!      

I already knew as a teenager, as many others here do, that all Slav languages are quite difficult to pick up unless born there, or there is a speaker in the family....

What I wrote exactly, which you even kindly copied and posted, but which seemingly may have proved difficult for you to comprehend was:-

*"Of all the languages I have learnt...."*

For your information,there are many languages far more difficult than the ones I have learnt, around the world!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Possibly DOZENS of them in fact.......

Secondly, clever girl, you worked it out all on your own that the "y" was wrongly used in my post!!!!      

Teacher will give you a big red star if you ask her nicely !!!      

But if that is what gets your "Rocks Off", please read ALL my posts, past, present and future, and check my spelling and Grammar out for me please and also watch out for my next intentional or unintentional error!

Teacher might give you a Gold star if you are the first to mention it the next time as well!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

That should keep you well employed, though badly paid!!!

It also demonstrates that you have both the time and the interest to read all my posts, even if your comprehension is highly questionable!!!       but at least you tried.....      

I am SO happy that my posts here are read and checked so avidly......PERFECT!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have a great day

Andy

PS. I forgot to mention that there is at least one error in this post, can you find it?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> I stick with all my languages!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Its funny, but German is the one I have had no schooling in and its the most difficult of the all ones I have picked up over the years!!!!
> 
> Andy


Yes your word is always correct. I suppose you think Chinese is easy.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

der_fisherman said:


> You actually describe your own comments accurately, rude and condescending!!
> 
> But at least you have given several of us here a good reason to laugh and laughing is very healthy I am told!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do laugh with us too please?
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. Edited to add: you just proved my point .i expressed how I react to your posts; I didn't say everyone does, I said I do.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Yes your word is always correct. I suppose you think Chinese is easy.


Alas, you still appear not to understand what I actually wrote.      

Luckily, several others understood it completely, which implies for me that I got it right!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I hope that you will eventually understand where you are going wrong, but its mostly unimportant to me if you demonstrate a poor understanding of American English......      

But just in case you want help, would you like me to recommend some good websites to improve your language skills? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Its easy for myself or almost anyone here to help you improve your language, but only if you wish to of course.....otherwise not!

Have a great day!!!

Andy


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

der_fisherman said:



> Alas, you still appear not to understand what I actually wrote.
> 
> Luckily, several others understood it completely, which implies for me that I got it right!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


yeah I need a book on American. Language that is. It doesn't exist. We speak English.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> yeah I need a book on American. Language that is. It doesn't exist. We speak English.


A very common misconception.

Also, then your English English is also flawed.....

For example, what do you understand for the word "Momentarily"?

What do you understand is a "Rubber" for example?

Clue, nothing to do with sex in the UK!!!

Here are several examples where educated people believe that the languages are different to each other:-

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090506064526AATfJVx

http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/education/grammar/why-are-british-english-and-american-english-different

http://www.grammarly.com/blog/how-british-english-and-american-english-are-different/?AT3389=1

There are dozens of web pages saying the same thing!!

As I always say, we should agree to disagree on anything, you with your NOT blue sky being a prime example......

The two languages have really grown apart in so many ways.....

Andy


----------



## ladytopaz10 (Oct 13, 2011)

Change is always good


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> Alas, you still appear not to understand what I actually said wrong.
> 
> Luckily, several others understood it completely, which implies for me that I got it sruck:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh, F1, that's inspired and very naughty :lol: :lol:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Dear fortunate1,

Its actually rather obvious to anyone here on KP with a modicum of intelligence, as to who in fact actually wrote it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Obviously not me!! Even the spelling and the grammar are very substandard!!

But its still very funny, maybe not quite as you intended, but in a very childish way. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the childish folk here will probably even believe it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

But in fact, I actually feel sure that only a few "special" C***N members will want to believe it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: its also about their level of humour!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 99% of all KP members will simply laugh!! I know I did!!!

So I guess it will work just like a test for who is and who is not a possible member of the that tiny circle......So many thanks for the great idea!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now who here REALLY believes that I wrote it and who doesn't believe I wrote it?

(If you missed it, I have added it to the bottom of this post in bold type!)

Thanks for ALL posts, either way!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Andy

The "funny" Post that I was supposed to have made:-

*der_fisherman wrote:
Alas, you still appear not to understand what I actually said wrong. 
Luckily, several others understood it completely, which implies for me that I got it sruck 
I hope that you will eventually understand where you are right..left..but its mostly unimportant to me if I demonstrate a poor understanding of American English...... 
But just in case I want help, would you recommend some sites to improve my mental skills? 
Its easy for myself or almost anyone to beg for help to improve our language, but only if I wish to of course.....otherwise not!
I'm having a bad day, am constipated and need to beat some women!
Andy*


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

As a staunch member of the *COVEN*, I find fortunate1 funny most days, hilarious these last few.

Humor, whether childish or grown-up often makes me chuckle, giggle or laugh out loud and I appreciate it in many forms. What makes me wrinkle my forehead and frown is seeing a grown man who doesn't knit or crochet, hanging out on knitting site typing insults. Overuse of smilies doesn't make it any more comprehensive.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> As a staunch member of the *COVEN*, I find fortunate1 funny most days, hilarious these last few.
> 
> Humor, whether childish or grown-up often makes me chuckle, giggle or laugh out loud and I appreciate it in many forms. What makes me wrinkle my forehead and frown is seeing a grown man who doesn't knit or crochet, hanging out on knitting site typing insults. Overuse of smilies doesn't make it any more comprehensive.


You're spot on, Shannon! Why is he here, all he does is type insults and act like a 5 year old! 
Nonsense from a weirdo, behaving like a troll!
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> I bet you shouted out with "childish glee" when you saw that error of mine!!!!
> 
> I already knew as a teenager, as many others here do, that all Slav languages are quite difficult to pick up unless born there, or there is a speaker in the family....
> 
> ...


You are a condescending, arrogant ASS. End of story.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> You are a condescending, arrogant ASS. End of story.


:thumbup:

I just saw your new avatar. Lovely!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I just saw your new avatar. Lovely!


Thank you. It's my favorite cousin, holding me. 1958, the year of my birth, so I don't remember it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Thank you. It's my favorite cousin, holding me. 1958, the year of my birth, so I don't remember it.


It is a beautiful photo.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Katsch said:


> It is a beautiful photo.


Thank you. All your photos are lovely!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

williesmom said:


> Thank you. It's my favorite cousin, holding me. 1958, the year of my birth, so I don't remember it.


It's a lovely photo. Something to cherish.😊


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The final countdown! Bye bye you scaly fish!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Shannon123 said:


> As a staunch member of the *COVEN*, I find fortunate1 funny most days, hilarious these last few.
> 
> Humor, whether childish or grown-up often makes me chuckle, giggle or laugh out loud and I appreciate it in many forms. What makes me wrinkle my forehead and frown is seeing a grown man who doesn't knit or crochet, hanging out on knitting site typing insults. Overuse of smilies doesn't make it any more comprehensive.


Perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Loistec said:


> You're spot on, Shannon! Why is he here, all he does is type insults and act like a 5 year old!
> Nonsense from a weirdo, behaving like a troll!
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


So true! :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

williesmom said:


> You are a condescending, arrogant ASS. End of story.


Another one that is spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> As a staunch member of the *COVEN*, I find fortunate1 funny most days, hilarious these last few.
> 
> Humor, whether childish or grown-up often makes me chuckle, giggle or laugh out loud and I appreciate it in many forms. *What makes me wrinkle my forehead and frown is seeing a grown man who doesn't knit or crochet, hanging out on knitting site typing insults.* Overuse of smilies doesn't make it any more comprehensive.


So right - weird :sm24: and fortunate1 is unfailingly funny.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

williesmom said:


> Thank you. It's my favorite cousin, holding me. 1958, the year of my birth, so I don't remember it.


It's lovely photo.
Liked your statement of fact to the non knitting, non crocheting, non crafting little man. :sm24:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> It's lovely photo.
> Liked your statement of fact to the non knitting, non crocheting, non crafting little man. :sm24:


On another note you can read a topic where the OP has ignored you so you do know who's ignoring you. And you can read all when you are not logged in.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> On another note you can read a topic where the OP has ignored you so you do know who's ignoring you. And you can read all when you are not logged in.


I found that out earlier by trying to reply on a topic. Hit the brick wall saying 'access denied etc'. :sm09:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I found that out earlier by trying to reply on a topic. Hit the brick wall saying 'access denied etc'. :sm09:


YOU of all people are on someone's ignore list? WOW I find that really hard to understand and that's the truth. No sarcasm involved.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> YOU of all people are on someone's ignore list? WOW I find that really hard to understand and that's the truth. No sarcasm involved.


It's Zoe2 and she's ignoring many, many people. I'm in excellent company. :sm09:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> It's Zoe2 and she's ignoring many, many people. I'm in excellent company. :sm09:


Ah well she doesn't count.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> YOU of all people are on someone's ignore list? WOW I find that really hard to understand and that's the truth. No sarcasm involved.


Zoo2 is an equal opportunity hater. Her hatred is worldwide. :sm09:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Zoo2 is an equal opportunity hater. Her hatred is worldwide. :sm09:


Do you think she is AK? I do.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you think she is AK? I do.


I don't think AK crochets, so I doubt it very much. This member has been here for a while.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think she is ignoring us at all.... think she is reading every word


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

books said:


> I don't think she is ignoring us at all.... think she is reading every word


Of course she is. Did you that even though you might be banned from replying you can still report an issue in a thread. LOL Opps forget to fix that. So if someone is bashing you big time you can still report them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> I don't think AK crochets, so I doubt it very much. This member has been here for a while.


And you believe Zoe2 crochets? And you don't suppose AK made other ID's long ago?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you think she is AK? I do.


Nope, I think she's the Maggot. AK was never interested in the political threads and this one is all over them. Just a guess of course.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Nope, I think she's the Maggot. AK was never interested in the political threads and this one is all over them. Just a guess of course.


Do we really know what AK was interested in?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> It's Zoe2 and she's ignoring many, many people. I'm in excellent company. :sm09:


I want in that club!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Do we really know what AK was interested in?


Sure we do! AK. :sm17:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cah said:


> Sure we do! AK. :sm17:


????????????


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> I don't think AK crochets, so I doubt it very much. This member has been here for a while.


AK said that she did crochet (even posted some pictures), but claimed she didn't care for it much. She also had one of alter IDs chasing after crochet patterns on KP, although that might have been to try and throw people off her track. Didn't work. You could send her latest ID a PM to confirm that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Sure we do! AK. :sm17:


Ah you got me on that one. LOL


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

kponsw said:


> AK said that she did crochet (even posted some pictures), but claimed she didn't care for it much. She also had one of alter IDs chasing after crochet patterns on KP, although that might have been to try and throw people off her track. Didn't work. You could send her latest ID a PM to confirm that.


I don't know of an ID. Care to give me a hint?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

books said:


> I don't think she is ignoring us at all.... think she is reading every word


That's a given.


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

kponsw said:


> AK said that she did crochet (even posted some pictures), but claimed she didn't care for it much. She also had one of alter IDs chasing after crochet patterns on KP, although that might have been to try and throw people off her track. Didn't work. You could send her latest ID a PM to confirm that.


I thought those other ID's were either VL or someone else, pretending to be AK? I'm sure I read that somewhere?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I want in that club!


We'll all be together soon - it's a couple or three oversights. :sm23:

ETA - well, hello campmate :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> We'll all be together soon - it's a couple or three oversights. :sm23:


HMMM how do I join. She promised me she's put me on ignore but I just responded to her on another thread.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> HMMM how do I join. She promised me she's put me on ignore but I just responded to her on another thread.


She's lulling you into a false sense of security. I think she's getting confused as to who she has and who she hasn't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> She's lulling you into a false sense of security. I think she's getting confused as to who she has and who she hasn't.


PPPPFFFTTTT. Dumb can be fixed; stupid is forever.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> HMMM how do I join. She promised me she's put me on ignore but I just responded to her on another thread.


If I understand correctly (and I'm not sure that I do), I think the ignoree can respond in "third-party threads," just not in those threads started by the ignorer.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

kponsw said:


> If I understand correctly (and I'm not sure that I do), I think the ignoree can respond in "third-party threads," just not in those threads started by the ignorer.


That's how I understand it too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> That's how I understand it too.


Well now I know she's reading. Just put me on ignore. Tried to respond and got the message. WhOOOPPPIIIEE..


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> I don't know of an ID. Care to give me a hint?





Deri said:


> I thought those other ID's were either VL or someone else, pretending to be AK? I'm sure I read that somewhere?


If Amy considers you to be her friend, she would have PM'd you by now letting you know her new ID. She would have done the same with all her other IDs. She also would have given you a link to her "blog." Maybe she doesn't consider you to be a friend. You could always check with Aunty Sheryl, or Aunty M, or whatever her new ID is. Sheryl is in regular contact with Amy via email and can get a message to her that way, if Amy is not interested in communicating with you directly, and you are that desperate to communicate with her.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Well now I know she's reading. Just put me on ignore. Tried to respond and got the message. WhOOOPPPIIIEE..


Welcome to the club! :sm08:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

cah said:


> Welcome to the club! :sm08:


And I thought it would be exclusive. I see it's not. LOL


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Well now I know she's reading. Just put me on ignore. Tried to respond and got the message. WhOOOPPPIIIEE..


I sense your extreme hurt and disappointment. You can, of course, extend an olive branch. 
Snort....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I sense your extreme hurt and disappointment. You can, of course, extend an olive branch.
> Snort....


What for. I have nothing to say. I can read her sh*t. Isn't that enough?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> What for. I have nothing to say. I can read her sh*t. Isn't that enough?


Exactly


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> What for. I have nothing to say. I can read her sh*t. Isn't that enough?


More than enough! Though just why anyone would _want_ to read anything she types is beyond me.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> More than enough! Though just why anyone would _want_ to read anything she types is beyond me.


I'm a typical human. Opps I typed hymen first. LOL And I'm nosey....


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

kponsw said:


> If Amy considers you to be her friend, she would have PM'd you by now letting you know her new ID. She would have done the same with all her other IDs. She also would have given you a link to her "blog." Maybe she doesn't consider you to be a friend. You could always check with Aunty Sheryl, or Aunty M, or whatever her new ID is. Sheryl is in regular contact with Amy via email and can get a message to her that way, if Amy is not interested in communicating with you directly, and you are that desperate to communicate with her.


So you don't know then? :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm a typical human. Opps I typed hymen first. LOL And I'm nosey....


If you _really_ want to see her crud, you can go to her profile, click on her posts or topics, and read to your heart's content/disgust. Just can't answer on her topics.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you _really_ want to see her crud, you can go to her profile, click on her posts or topics, and read to your heart's content/disgust. Just can't answer on her topics.


I could.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Deri said:


> So you don't know then? :sm02:


I do know, but it's not up to me to tell you. She is selective as to who she communicates with and it's not my place to pass out her personal information. As I said, Sheryl is happily serving as Amy's PA, so contact Sheryl.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> It's lovely photo.
> Liked your statement of fact to the non knitting, non crocheting, non crafting little man. :sm24:


... emphasis on the 'little' ... 
:sm25:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Ah well she doesn't count.


Ain't that the truth! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm a typical human. Opps I typed hymen first. LOL And I'm nosey....


 :sm02: :sm02: So funny!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Do you think she is AK? I do.


Either that or the maggot. :sm25:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

books said:


> I don't think she is ignoring us at all.... think she is reading every word


That's how sad she is. :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Do we really know what AK was interested in?


Herself. :sm25:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Well now I know she's reading. Just put me on ignore. Tried to respond and got the message. WhOOOPPPIIIEE..


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> It's Zoe2 and she's ignoring many, many people. I'm in excellent company. :sm09:


Hehe! I'm right there with you! WR you are a late-comer! :sm23:

I wonder if that jacket AK was helping her with is a straightjacket?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm heartbroken ???? I was told I'm condescending. Guess YKW, and the maggot finally wore off on me. I personally considered the source.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Hehe! I'm right there with you! WR you are a late-comer! :sm23:
> 
> I wonder if that jacket AK was helping her with is a straightjacket?


States it was crocheted and we all know how YKW felt about crochet.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> States it was crocheted and we all know how YKW felt about crochet.


 :sm09: Someone was led up the garden path.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> :sm09: Someone was led up the garden path.


That, or they need to consider a creative writing course.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I think attempting to help with crochet was very creative indeed. Kinda like trying to help with neurosurgery.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I think attempting to help with crochet was very creative indeed. Kinda like trying to help with neurosurgery.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> I think attempting to help with crochet was very creative indeed. Kinda like trying to help with neurosurgery.


Or birthing babies???


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Just got a chance to look at the upgrade, and I really like the way it looks on my phone. I rarely looked at KP on my phone with the old software because it was so hard to see.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

der_fisherman said:


> I am also now looking forward to the change and to being able to program the Coven members from replying in their usual psychotic manner to my topics!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great upgrade!! Thanks for telling us!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


In posting against some kind of coven, you're engaging in religious persecution.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have found with the new software it is not consistent.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I have found with the new software it is not consistent.


What inconsistencies have you noticed??


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

The log in 
Presentation/ format of topics


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I go to sleep and then come back to find "plain packaging" adverts to circumvent my adblocker! :sm25: :sm25: :sm22:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> I go to sleep and then come back to find "plain packaging" adverts to circumvent my adblocker! :sm25: :sm25: :sm22:


Shame, isn't it? :sm03:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I go to sleep and then come back to find "plain packaging" adverts to circumvent my adblocker! :sm25: :sm25: :sm22:


Well, that's the price we 'pay' to have free access to this forum. As long as they're text-only - no animations and _especially_ no blaring videos below the sight-line on my monitor, I don't mind them.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, that's the price we 'pay' to have free access to this forum. As long as they're text-only - no animations and _especially_ no blaring videos below the sight-line on my monitor, I don't mind them.


I don't have a major issue with them, but they are the same shade of blue as the navigation options on here. Sneaky!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oooh goody - a new improvement: a much better spacing of the Navigation menu has appeared on my laptop this morning!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The search function has also changed, but it doesn't _seem_ to have any option to list the results by date.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The search function has also changed, but it doesn't _seem_ to have any option to list the results by date.


Thanks for pointing that out. It's progress, though I'd still like to see it in "most current to least current" order.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. It's progress, though I'd still like to see it in "most current to least current" order.


Maybe it's in the works? We can hope.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe it's in the works? We can hope.


I was holding back thanking Admin cuz I didn't want to give the impression we think the fix is complete! :sm02:


----------

